# 24h Power Outage Torture Story...



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

I live in Etobicoke and the power was out exactly 24h. From 6pm yesterday to 5pm today. I stayed up whole night to stir the tank every 15min. I did not wanna lose my heavily stocked reef just for few hours of sleep. It was the greatest torture of my life. 

I have vortech mp10 and I wanted to do a DIY backup battery for it couple of weeks ago but dismissed the idea thinking I don't need one right now, I would do it when I go to vacation. What a mistake...

Starting at 6pm, I stirred the water for 2-3min every 15min and every hour I took 5g of water and put it back with pitcher, pouring from high above so it can create bubbles. I have lots of sps, lps and 10 fishes in 40g btw. It was obvious that oxygen would be a big problem.

After 12 hours of duty in dark, At 7am, I went to the closest walmart and bought a car battery and it took me 2 1/2 hours to go and come back with this crazy traffic and no traffic lights. When I came back fish were already breathing heavily. I quickly attached some cables ( pain in the a... Without solder) and made it work. I was late to do that since my tank was already depriving oxygen. 

I called big als and reserved the last battery powered air pump and went to get it.... After few hours at 5pm, the power was on and I took a deep breath... I didn't lose any livestock.

Lesson learned. If you don't have any emergency plan I strongly suggest you to make one. I have spent more than $1000 on this tank and everything would be down the drain within few hours... Now I have a car battery which can run my mp10 almost a week and I have already stocked lots of batteries to run air pump...

All I need is sleep now...


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

crazy. i remember having to do that with my 10 gallon last year when we had the black outs due to heat. at the time i was in a condo and ran up 26 stories to see what was going on with the tank. 

now my back-up plan is that i have a power inverter in the car, and a longggggg extention cord. so that can power my MP40 for as long as i have gas in the car...granted that the fuse doesn't blow in the car..lol 

I do need to stop screwing around and get that vortech battery backup.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh my god. I had no idea all this was going on because I apparently live in a box! I didn't get near a TV till later that night.

I am so sorry to everyone going through blackouts/brown outs right now.


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

Flexin5 said:


> I do need to stop screwing around and get that vortech battery backup.


I cant justify paying $165 for a simple battery. Vortech is way too overpriced. I got a walmart car battery for $37 + $39 1.5 amp float charger.

Well if someone handed me last night in desperation I would pay $165 for sure


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

warfanax said:


> I live in Etobicoke and the power was out exactly 24h. From 6pm yesterday to 5pm today. I stayed up whole night to stir the tank every 15min. I did not wanna lose my heavily stocked reef just for few hours of sleep. It was the greatest torture of my life.
> 
> I have vortech mp10 and I wanted to do a DIY backup battery for it couple of weeks ago but dismissed the idea thinking I don't need one right now, I would do it when I go to vacation. What a mistake...
> 
> ...


are you in condo or house?

I used like this one just 700W. Car was running for 7 hours, but I was able to run 3 power heads and fan to cool tank

http://www.amazon.com/Cobra-400-Wat...18720&sr=1-2-catcorr&keywords=cobra+convertor

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

sig said:


> are you in condo or house?
> 
> I used like this one just 700W. Car was running for 7 hours, but I was able to run 3 power heads and fan to cool tank
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cobra-400-Wat...18720&sr=1-2-catcorr&keywords=cobra+convertor


I live in apartment.
Wow, this is great. Can I connect this directly to the car battery and use koralias and my mag7?


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

Can I use that without a car? If so for how long?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

warfanax said:


> I cant justify paying $165 for a simple battery. Vortech is way too overpriced. I got a walmart car battery for $37 + $39 1.5 amp float charger.
> 
> Well if someone handed me last night in desperation I would pay $165 for sure


you're totaly right. the only thing that's good about it is that it's there all the time, if i'm home and the power goes out no big deal but if i'm at work and it goes out i'm screwed. that's the good part about the vortech..

i was also thinking about just picking up a small gas generator. i always have gas on hand for the lawnmower, and that thing can power the entire tank for days.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

crazy crazy.


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

Flexin5 said:


> i was also thinking about just picking up a small gas generator. i always have gas on hand for the lawnmower, and that thing can power the entire tank for days.


Thats definetely a way to go IMO. If I was living in a house I would definetely get one


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Flexin5 said:


> I do need to stop screwing around and get that vortech battery backup.


If you're buying vortechs for your tank, most likely you've spent even more on what's living in the tank, not to mention the effort of raising them. Consider the $170 a cheap alternative to replacing everything.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

800 amp hour elimanators are on sale at Canadian tire. A much more versatile alternative. (if you are home to plug the pumps in that is) 
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/4/Auto/SolarPortablePower/PowerPacks/PRDOVR~0112014P/MotoMaster+Eliminator+800A+Powerbox.jsp?locale=en


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

I decided to get a Sealed lead acid battery instead of a wet battery I have. I got the wrong one and learned later that wet batteries can vent acid outside. Not good near the aquarium. Sealed ones are maintenance free. I will return the car battery to walmart when my order from amazon arrives.

Charger and selaed agm 22ah battery, total cost $97.

Well if i went with 18ah battery (same capacity as ecotech's) and cheaper charger it would be $60...

So I got these:

Charger:
http://www.amazon.ca/Battery-Tender...=1373492733&sr=8-1&keywords=Battery+tender+jr

Battery:
http://www.amazon.ca/22AH-Sealed-Le...1373492995&sr=1-2-catcorr&keywords=Sealed+agm


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

The battery inside the Eliminator is a 28 AH 12V gel cell. It's a handy unit, has the inverter built in... 3X 120V plugins... Just saying....


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

glad everything turned out okay!
where I am we have a back up generator...
however, a couple of months ago, on a day the water was being switched off for work on the pipes, a crazy old lady on the floor above me, whose apartment happens to be right on top of the electrical panels decided to have a bath. Then the water was turned off and she forgot to turn off the tap. then she went out... 
of course, the waterwork was completed early, and taps turned back on.
the electrical panel looked like a waterfall... (not to mention the damage done to the condo below!), and the electrician told the super not to turn the back up genny on.
I called Ken (sum) to plug in a vortech at the store for me, and be ready to put it in a cab ($60)...
The power was turned back on after an hour, but it was a stressful hour..
and next time i go to sum, i'm definitely getting by battery back up. worth every penny...


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

warfanax said:


> I live in Etobicoke and the power was out exactly 24h. From 6pm yesterday to 5pm today. I stayed up whole night to stir the tank every 15min. I did not wanna lose my heavily stocked reef just for few hours of sleep. It was the greatest torture of my life.
> 
> I have vortech mp10 and I wanted to do a DIY backup battery for it couple of weeks ago but dismissed the idea thinking I don't need one right now, I would do it when I go to vacation. What a mistake...
> 
> ...


awww man, you didnt say in the other thread about the water changes....what a pain. i was trying to get home from downtown and i could only think about the fish. I lost signal for all those hours and couldnt even talk to my husband to see if he could do anything. We live for these tanks! Geez. at least you guys understand, my family, friends and co-workers think im freaking crazy. So glad you didnt loose anything. a few people on the forum lost some livestock......youre so lucky 24hs is a long time i would have had a nervous breakdown!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

fesso clown said:


> The battery inside the Eliminator is a 28 AH 12V gel cell. It's a handy unit, has the inverter built in... 3X 120V plugins... Just saying....


 im looking into getting the eliminator, you put a link that is at canadian tire for $119 on sale, right?

i might as well get something one of you recommends


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

fesso clown said:


> The battery inside the Eliminator is a 28 AH 12V gel cell. It's a handy unit, has the inverter built in... 3Xa120V plugins... Just saying....


Damn! Are you sure its 28ah? I couldnt see that info on canadian tire website. If its 28 I will probably return amazon order and get that one. I like that it has inverter so I can plug koralias...


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Check my link. The specs are there. I have one. Its great. I mainly use it to run a 500 Watt powered speaker for performances where I cant plug in. I can get 3 - 1 hour shows out of it per charge so I figure it can run a heater and a couple power heads for a day or 2 at least.
Has a built in trickle charger and inverter. On sale!!!!


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

fesso clown said:


> Check my link. The specs are there. I have one. Its great. I mainly use it to run a 500 Watt powered speaker for performances where I cant plug in. I can get 3 - 1 hour shows out of it per charge so I figure it can run a heater and a couple power heads for a day or 2 at least.
> Has a built in trickle charger and inverter. On sale!!!!


Yes its written there.

You say it has a trickle charger. You cant keep trickle chargers plugged to power outlet 24/7, it will damage the battery. It has to be float charger to that . Is there any detailed info on that?


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

Also do you have to pay "casting fee" which is an additional $15?


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok I think I found the manual. It says you can keep the ac charger connected when not in use...

Can you cancell the amazon order easily if its not shipped and get a refund?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought trickle charger meant you can keep it plugged in... I do. All I know is it's pretty hassle free and all in one.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^so do i, i have a trickle charger on my car battery for the fancy car during the winter when it's stored.


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

So after several hours of reading I have decided to go with my amazon order. The reason is, that canadian tire powerbox cannot send power to its outlets when there is a power outage unless you manually switch it on. It defeats to purpose imo. I might not be at home to switch it on everytime.


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

fesso clown said:


> I thought trickle charger meant you can keep it plugged in... I do. All I know is it's pretty hassle free and all in one.


Its not good to keep trickle charger plugged in 24/7 since it continously charges the battery. 
Float charger has a circuit that monitors the battery and charges when needed to keep it full.

http://www.autos.com/car-maintenance/car-battery-trickle-charger-vs-float-charger


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Years back we had a black out here in Whitby, it lasted 12 hours and I had a computer ups connected to 2 power heads and my skimmer and it lasted the whole 12 hours. The beeping from the ups was annoying but made me feel safe as long as it beeped I knew it was still chugging along. It was the best 120.00 I invested in my tank. I really have to get another one for my new tank, now you all have me worried.


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

If you are charging a car battery at home this means it will vent liquids or gas outside to keep the pressure under control when overcharged. Thats why car batteries need to be topped of with water time to time.

For selaed batteries its little different. Selaed batteries are not completely selaed. They have valves that opens and vent gas under certain pressure. So if you overcharge a sealed lead acid battery it will vent gas and in a short amount of time you will have a brick

Thats why float chargers are recommened if you keep it plugged in 24/7.


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

cablemike said:


> Years back we had a black out here in Whitby, it lasted 12 hours and I had a computer ups connected to 2 power heads and my skimmer and it lasted the whole 12 hours. The beeping from the ups was annoying but made me feel safe as long as it beeped I knew it was still chugging along. It was the best 120.00 I invested in my tank. I really have to get another one for my new tank, now you all have me worried.


I have never experienced an outage longer 8h but this time it was 24h. Thats crazy. Thats why I wanted to have something that will last min 3 days.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I decided to get generator. for $ 200-300 more spent, I will be able to run also a furnace if needed

just for example

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...watt-Brand-New-Model-41154-W0QQAdIdZ502938647

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

warfanax said:


> If you are charging a car battery at home this means it will vent liquids or gas outside to keep the pressure under control when overcharged. Thats why car batteries need to be topped of with water time to time.
> 
> For selaed batteries its little different. Selaed batteries are not completely selaed. They have valves that opens and vent gas under certain pressure. So if you overcharge a sealed lead acid battery it will vent gas and in a short amount of time you will have a brick
> 
> Thats why float chargers are recommened if you keep it plugged in 24/7.


or a automatic trickle charger....pretty much same thing as a float charger.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the link.

I picked one of those up. A generator is on my list of things to buy, but my security systems with cameras used up that fund.

You can never be too careful with people coming to the house. 

By the way if you come to my house...smile, cause you on camera(s)


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

My car has a built in inverter so I could always just hook up my MP10 to it if needed


----------

